# Range today with both HKs



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

Went to the range today took both HKUSPCompacts .40 and .45. I took Fiocchi 170gr FMJ .40 and 230gr .45 FMJ Ammo. I could sure feel that the .40 had more recoil then the .45. Both HKs shot much better then I could shoot them.:smt022 But the main thing they did not have any problems.:smt1099 
And do I love the quick take down for cleaning really a simple deal.:smt082


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah they call the .40 recoil "snappy". It's only snappy when you don't have a firm grip. How was your target?

Did you look like this?







:smt082


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Glad you had a good day there Flanker. HK is a fine weapon for sure.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*I expected nothing less*

Just like a week ago when I took the first HK45 to the range.Today I expected nothing less then a problem free shoot. I can't recall ever reading of someone buying a new HK handgun and it failing right out of the box. I have read of manty other handguns quickly failing their buyers.:smt1099


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

Flanker said:


> Went to the range today took both HKUSPCompacts .40 and .45. I took Fiocchi 170gr FMJ .40 and 230gr .45 FMJ Ammo. I could sure feel that the .40 had more recoil then the .45. Both HKs shot much better then I could shoot them.:smt022 But the main thing they did not have any problems.:smt1099
> And do I love the quick take down for cleaning really a simple deal.:smt082


what trigger variant do you have for both?
looking to purchase a compact usp .40 myself...

thanks


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

nice...we need a detailed range report with pics!!!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Fun!!!


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*Type trigger*



mw1311 said:


> nice...we need a detailed range report with pics!!!


I am not a fan of the D/A so mine is setup for S/AorD/A but the USPCompacts can all be set up S/AorD/A with a simple change of the trigger setup. But I don't care for a non-military trigger so mine is the standard weight pull.:smt023


----------

